# New vet today



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toby's going to see a new vet today and I'm so nervous. When we first moved here and Toby got fleas, we saw a vet but I was very uncomfortable because they examined him in the back without me. When I protested, they brought him out but were not nice about it. He hasn't needed to go back since, thank goodness. 

Now with his tummy trouble he has to go in so I did some research and found another one I liked. I called them up yesterday and talked to a vet tech for 20 minutes about Toby's symptoms and diet. She feeds Ziwipeak  so naturally I like this place already. I felt very comfortable, and made an appointment for today at 3 PM. I had to fill out a very detailed helpful questionnaire which I liked. They are right next door to Carolina Veterinary Specialists which is a premiere specialty clinic and emergency vet, and they have a close working relationship with them which I like as well. 

They told me that for those symptoms they do an exam, fecal test, and also a parvo test just in case. Not a cheap place, but they seem good. They explained the exam procedure and asked me to make sure I carry him in case he is contagious. 

I really wanted to find a holistic vet, but the closest one is 70 miles away. Not feasible right now for me with school, finals and whatnot. So unless this tummy trouble becomes chronic I will have to see a vet here. 

Anyhow, please keep Toby and I in your thoughts and I will let you know what they say. I'm soooo nervous!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Good luck! That sounds like a good clinic. I also wanted to find a holistic vet, but the only one near me is outrageously expensive. $100 for an office visit, and they don't offer most regular vet services, so if I had a health concern I would have to go to a regular vet anyways.

Their testing procedure for Toby's symptoms seems fairly routine. Hopefully you find out what is wrong and he will be better soon!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Best wishes to your lil guy. <3 Keep us posted.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank you both. I'm so nervous- Toby hasn't had good luck with vets.

They sound good on paper, but we shall see how they are. I thought the tests sounded pretty routine. 

This is the first time I've faced a real medical issue with a dog by myself. My previous chi had epilepsy and my mix has torn her meniscus and has fatty tumors and some other issues. We've also had some emergency situations. But my mom has always been there to handle all this stuff. Toby's the first dog that is 100% mine. 

I'm kinda unsure of myself and worried about my baby boy. 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## PearlyQ (Nov 2, 2012)

I wish you well with your new Vet. From what you describe, they sound very good. 
Without going into great detail; my former Chihuahua suffered from a rare disease called autoimmune hemolytic anemia. It is a very long name for a dreadful disease. I had gone to the same Vet for many years are trusted her completely. When Ren was diagnosed my Vet treated the disease routinely. Since AIHA has a 85-90% mortality rate, Ren was fortunate that the disease went into remission. 

About a year after she came down with the disease she had a relapse. This time it was worse than ever. I will never forget that day when my Vet said, bring Ren in tomorrow at noon and we will put her to sleep. Everything in me said no even though Ren was so near death. That evening I decided to get a second opinion. I called another local Vet and related the dire situation to her. She said to bring Ren in the next morning. I did. 

It was not an easy road. But this Vet saved Ren’s life. Never once did she tell me that there was no hope. She tried every new procedure and drug. Even to the point of collaborating with some of the largest universities in the country. At one point Ren was taking seventy; yes, SEVENTY, doses of medication a week. Call us crazy but Ren once again recovered. An almost unheard of thing with this disease. 
All this to say….Ren lived an additional twenty seven months after she was given a death sentence. All because I found a Vet that was willing to treat the pet, treat the pet’s spirit, and help us when no other Vet would. I have a deep respect and love for my Vet. I pray that you and Toby will find your new Vet to be as wonderful as my Vet.

Ren finally passed away at home, in my arms, from complications of AIHA. I miss her terribly. She was 13 years and three months old.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

PearlyQ said:


> I wish you well with your new Vet. From what you describe, they sound very good.
> Without going into great detail; my former Chihuahua suffered from a rare disease called autoimmune hemolytic anemia. It is a very long name for a dreadful disease. I had gone to the same Vet for many years are trusted her completely. When Ren was diagnosed my Vet treated the disease routinely. Since AIHA has a 85-90% mortality rate, Ren was fortunate that the disease went into remission.
> 
> About a year after she came down with the disease she had a relapse. This time it was worse than ever. I will never forget that day when my Vet said, bring Ren in tomorrow at noon and we will put her to sleep. Everything in me said no even though Ren was so near death. That evening I decided to get a second opinion. I called another local Vet and related the dire situation to her. She said to bring Ren in the next morning. I did.
> ...


What an inspiring story, thank you for sharing. I'm glad you were able to have that time. Hopefully this isn't anything serious, but it doesn't stop me from worrying. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Jennifer89 (Nov 27, 2012)

My dogs go to Banfield, my chi is on a health plan there as his first owner never took him to the vet for nearly 8 years! I adopted him right before he turned 10 and she told me he hadn't been since he was 2, not even for a rabies shot. There health plans are incredible for high maintenance dogs and his health plan is the only way I've been able to afford to take care of him and his many health problems. They are also great because they are pretty much everywhere, in almost every petsmart, and if your on a plan every vet visit is free, so even on vacation I can take him to the vet without paying for the office visit. I can't stop singing there praises!

If your dog doesn't go to the vet often and if you don't have the extras, like teeth cleanings, medicines and blood tests, the health plans wouldn't be worth the cost, and a local vet would probably be cheaper. But keeping Banfield on speed dial is prob a good idea, since they have longer hours and are open on weekends, and are much cheaper then an emergency vet, with all the newest equipment.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Jennifer89 said:


> My dogs go to Banfield, my chi is on a health plan there as his first owner never took him to the vet for nearly 8 years! I adopted him right before he turned 10 and she told me he hadn't been since he was 2, not even for a rabies shot. There health plans are incredible for high maintenance dogs and his health plan is the only way I've been able to afford to take care of him and his many health problems. They are also great because they are pretty much everywhere, in almost every petsmart, and if your on a plan every vet visit is free, so even on vacation I can take him to the vet without paying for the office visit. I can't stop singing there praises!
> 
> If your dog doesn't go to the vet often and if you don't have the extras, like teeth cleanings, medicines and blood tests, the health plans wouldn't be worth the cost, and a local vet would probably be cheaper. But keeping Banfield on speed dial is prob a good idea, since they have longer hours and are open on weekends, and are much cheaper then an emergency vet, with all the newest equipment.


I have to respectfully disagree, Banfield is known for overcharging and pushing unneeded services on unsuspecting pet owners. Their health plans are pretty expensive and from what I have seen regular vets are cheaper. They inflate the prices of a lot of medications and do not offer generic alternatives. Banfield veterinarians are paid on commission. Maybe the clinic you go to has better standards, but I wouldn't trust them for my own pets.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Don't ya just hate having to start all over with a new vet!? Maybe this vet will be great. Good luck.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I have major issues with Banfield. In no way, shape, or form would I ever go there. This is the first time I've ever heard anyone say anything positive about them. 

Toby has health insurance, so I get reimbursed for nearly everything from any vet and it is a much better deal than the Banfield insurance. 

We just got home from the vet. She was great! Not a super fancy office but clean, the staff was nice and knowledgable and the vet was fantastic. 

She did all the tests, and everything was normal. His bowels were normal, he was a little gassy though. No fever either. 

She thinks Toby just got into something he shouldn't have. She prescribed medication and a bland diet for five days. She told me it was up to me whether I wanted to do plain chicken and rice or get science diet id. I went with home cooking. She wants to see him again Friday or Saturday if I don't see any improvement. 

If it doesn't clear up with the meds and bland diet, we will have to do further testing like an allergy elimination diet. Hopefully, this is just a temporary ache and nothing else- that's what the vet seems to think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> I have major issues with Banfield. In no way, shape, or form would I ever go there. This is the first time I've ever heard anyone say anything positive about them.
> 
> Toby has health insurance, so I get reimbursed for nearly everything from any vet and it is a much better deal than the Banfield insurance.
> 
> ...


Well I am glad to hear it is nothing serious! Can you get a probiotic or Fortiflora to add to his bland diet? It really helped when Penny had ongoing diarrhea, along with the meds.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I have fortiflora from when he had tummy trouble before and he's been on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Aww I'm really glad that it wasn't anything serious and that the vet turned out to be ok, must be a weight off your mind!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I am glad Tobys new vet seems so attentive and caring...It is so hard to see these little ones under the weather....a simple remedy for gas that sometimes helped Bella was Oval drops for babies ( simethicone ) they won't hurt him even if they don't help and are cheap to buy...after Bella died I found out our family vet is going back to school for emergency medicine, she was dreading having to tell me, so we soon will be starting to look for a new vet who meets our criteria for care of the girls...and I am not looking forward to it


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Hope Toby improves and feels better soon. Take care little man!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Hope Toby is feeling better soon. I know how you feel, my two are my first dogs so I panic a bit too. I still need to find a vet I'm happy with. Keep us updated xox


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Yay! Glad you liked the vet and that Toby is ok!! Kisses to Toby!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks. He weighs 5.3 lbs and she said it looks like he's done growing. He's so tiny, I don't know how all of you with teeny tiny ones do it!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

He's so precious! So happy to read a good report.  xxx


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Aw poor guy. Great that you found a decent vet though! Hopefully the diet will work and it won't come back.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Does anyone know anything about Metronidazole (Flagyl)? We had to get a special dose compounded because he is so small. My mom said she's given it to the dogs for tummy trouble before but I'm looking for other opinions!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

My lil boy is on metronidazole. Long term therapy for IBD. We've never had any problems. Of course I'd prefer him not on any Meds, but it keeps his tummy trouble under control. We are now able to go longer between doses. He was on it daily. Now I only have to use it during flare ups. He's on prednisone also. We have been able to cut way back on that as well. Each pup is different, but my experience with metro has been positive.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> Does anyone know anything about Metronidazole (Flagyl)? We had to get a special dose compounded because he is so small. My mom said she's given it to the dogs for tummy trouble before but I'm looking for other opinions!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


I have given it to Penny for diarrhea. It worked well for her! She was also on Zeniquin which killed other types of bacteria.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks for reassuring me guys. I appreciate it so much 

I hate having to give him meds, but on the bright side he's finally sleeping without his tummy making yucky noises. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Good news! Glad you found someone with whom you are comfortable.

Hope has been on Flagyl. Sure hope it does the trick for him!

I feel the same on size. Eden is 3 lbs., 3 ounces and seems a dinky dot. I cannot imagine what it would be like as some here who have adult/full grown 2 pound babies!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Flagyl is just an antibiotic. It should be fine. But sometimes it can cause of upset stomach in people. They tend to get diarrhea on antibiotics. I would think dogs would be the same, too, but I don't have any first hand experience giving it to a dog. (Hopefully, someone else will know for sure.) So, just be prepared it could get a little worse before it gets better.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

ljwilson said:


> Flagyl is just an antibiotic. It should be fine. But sometimes it can cause of upset stomach in people. They tend to get diarrhea on antibiotics. I would think dogs would be the same, too, but I don't have any first hand experience giving it to a dog. (Hopefully, someone else will know for sure.) So, just be prepared it could get a little worse before it gets better.


They apparently use it to treat inflammation of the bowel that causes diarrhea. Yeah, my moms an RN and she told me about it but she told me sometimes meds are used differently for dogs than humans. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey! I'm glad you were pleased with the vet and hope that Toby is on his way to a full recovery.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> They apparently use it to treat inflammation of the bowel that causes diarrhea. Yeah, my moms an RN and she told me about it but she told me sometimes meds are used differently for dogs than humans.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


Yeah, I've only ever given Chloe Amoxicillin and she didn't have any of the side effects people usually do. You never know with dogs! Hopefully it will work for him!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh my sweet beautiful Toby, please feel better little man! I love you and am
sending you lots of get well wishes and healing vibes! I know you are in great
hands, you have the best mama! Kisses!


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

I am so glad you found a vet you like both on paper and in person! I know Toby would prefer home cooling anyways  Chloe and I hopes he feels Better soon  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank you all. I do have one more question: how quickly does the metro work? He took the first dose at 5:45, and he doesn't seem to have to go now. Could it work that quickly?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> Thank you all. I do have one more question: how quickly does the metro work? He took the first dose at 5:45, and he doesn't seem to have to go now. Could it work that quickly?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


Yep, it works really quickly!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

missy_r said:


> Yep, it works really quickly!


SOLID POOP. Never been so happy in my life. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I am glad Toby is feeling better!!

He is such a trooper!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I am so happy for you and him that he seems to be getting better, can't wait to hear he is 100%.


----------

